# New member intro



## Lucy Mae Mouseling (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm Meghan I'm 12 years old and I have a mouse named Lucy Mae and a dog named Maya.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Meghan


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!!!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!  
Female mice are very social, so I'd recommend giving your girl a friend or two (females, of course). How old is she?


----------

